# Too much light?



## nanoguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Is there such a thing as too much light? My nanocube has 2-24w bulbs and is aprox 12 gals., 4wpg seems like a lot, I'm only dosing with excel right now and the algae is going nuts. I'll try to get some parameters tonight but I was wondering if I should pull out 1 bulb for now and bring it down to about 2wpg? I'm at the point where I'm thinking about taking the whole thing down and starting all over. Is it actually easier to maintain a larger (30g or so) tank, since I have a new one at my disposal. I would just need a light retro for it. My big problem is time, with school, work and everything else going on, maybe I just don't have time.:icon_hang


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd say that 4 wpg over a nano is probably the same light intensity as 2 wpg over a big tank. It isn't ridiculous, buy you'll probably need CO2 and a good fert program (macros & micros) with that kind of light. If you don't want the trouble, try cutting back on the light. Most species of plants probably won't mind but some probalby will.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I have two 10 gallons: one with 9.6 wpg and the other with 2.8 wpg. The only significant difference between the two is that the first requires about 2 or more times the amount of nitrate and everything grows much faster. In fact, I think the 9.6 wpg tank just plain looks better. The only caveat I would give is that if you're not careful with the CO2 and ferts, high lighting leads to algae breakouts. But it's certainly not a given that high light = bad. 

-Adam


----------

